# Grape wood?



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Kevin's post about pistachio got me thinking about grape wood, didn't want to hijack his thread, so my question is, anyone ever turn grape wood? is it any good? I have a lady friend who has a possible connection (her ex in-laws, whom she is on good terms with, lease some land to a grape grower up around Sacramento). If the stuff is any good, I thought I might pursue it. Might me a cool wood to use for bottle stoppers and such, some of the old zinfandel vines get pretty big and gnarly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

Do what I do. Turn it and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Do what I do. Turn it and see what happens


Don't have any in hand or I would. Just wondering if its worth trying to acquire. I couldn't find any turned grape on a google search, just some rustic furniture..


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2014)

The one in my yard has about a 8" stump on it so it would be big enough. 20 yrs old.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 3, 2014)

I can get a lot of that stuff. Last time i tried with my finger nail test it looked soft, so i guess stabilization is needed.


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2014)

Barry,
It is like a bundle of straws. Looking at the end grain all you see is pores. It can have a little grain. I have turned turned a few pens from a wild grape we call "mustang grape" here in Texas. It is an interesting lesson in wood.
Jim


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

JR, I haven't heard "mustang grapes" mentioned in a long time. Used to be lots & lots of them growing around Lake Waco. Just wanted to say.

Ray


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting thread. I came across a wild (Riverbank Grape) grape vine while hiking last summer that was probably 6" in diameter. It was by far the largest wild vine I have ever seen. The first thought that crossed my mind was I wonder how that would turn and what would it look like.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

Barry, what Jim (@J R Parks) said above is exactly my experience with grape..."a bundle of straws". If you filled your blank with resin, I suspect that you could have something unique looking, but otherwise, I would wonder...


----------



## davebug (Feb 3, 2014)

I have never turned it but there is a guy on eBay from Australia that has some shiraz vines that he casts into pen blanks. They look beautiful but shipping is expensive.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2014)

davebug said:


> I have never turned it but there is a guy on eBay from Australia that has some shiraz vines that he casts into pen blanks. They look beautiful but shipping is expensive.



That's George(robutacion) from IAP who processed those vines... I seem to remember they were cool looking, but I seem to remember there was a hell of a lot of work involved.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys, based on what your telling me, I dont think I'm going to mess with it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

I pass the torch to you Dave, go forth and explore the world of grape-wood turning, and get back to us...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

